# puf czy pufa



## Thomas1

Niedawno dowiedziałem się, że słowo na określenie fotela bez oparcia, często miękkiego, jest rodzaju męskiego. Muszę przyznać, że byłem dość zaskoczony, bo zawsze mówiłem i słyszałem 'pufa' i w ogóle nie przypominam sobie, żebym kiedykolwiek się spotkał z formą 'puf'. Moje zaskoczeńe było tym większe, kiedy dowiedziałem się, że normatywnie 'pufa' jest niepoprawna:





> *puf* (ten puf, _nie:_ ta pufa) _m IV_, _D._ pufa _a._ pufu, _lm D._ pufów (_nie:_ puf): Usiąść na pufie.
> _Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA


mimo że forma męska jest uzasadniona etymologicznie (francuskie _pouf _jest r. m.). Z drugiej strony źródłosłów nie zawsze jest wyznacznikiem dla Polaków, np: imbusowy zamiast inbusowy.

Wzmianka w słowniku podpowiada mi, że przynajmniej niektóre osoby używają też formy żeńskiej. Z informacji znalezionej na tej stronie wynika, że formę 'pufa' dopuszcza jeden słownik na dziewięć sprawdzonych (wszystkie podają oczywiście formę 'puf'). Zastanawiam się, jaka jest skala tego użycia: jakiej formy używacie i z jakiego regionu się wywodzicie? Jeśli nie używacie tego słowa, to jakie?


----------



## LilianaB

I have only heard "puf", and I think it also means a brothel in German, and this is why I remember it -- some people were joking about this word. I am not even sure if it is a standard Polish word to describe this kind of chair, but it is definitely _puf_, not _pufa_.


http://www.pakamera.pl/meble-puf-z-portretem-kota-nr677841.htm 


http://www.urzadzamy.pl/musisz-to-miec/meble/puf-na-przyszosc,55_5086.html


----------



## kknd

do tej pory słyszałem i sam używałem wyłącznie „pufa” (mazowieckie) – przyznam, że mocno mnie zaskoczyłeś tym wyimkiem!


----------



## dreamlike

Dla mnie to zawsze była i jest "pufa", nigdy "puf" nie słyszałem, a słowniki niech twierdzą swoje.  Lubelskie.


----------



## R.O

Tylko i wyłącznie pufa. Aczkolwiek chyba ktos mi juz kiedys mowil, ze powinno sie mowic puf. 
P.S. Pomorskie.


----------



## marco_2

Dla mnie to też zawsze była _pufa _(Wrocław) i nigdy nie przyszłoby mi do głowy, że może być inaczej, dopóki nie przeczytałem wstępu do książki "Angielski bez błędów" autorstwa George'a Sliwy. Autor, Brytyjczyk, choć zapewne o polskich korzeniach, spotkał się z tym problemem ucząc się polskiego. Pisze on: "Podam prosty przykład: dziewięćdziesiąt procent Polaków używa rodzaju żeńskiego "ta pufa", czyli część kompletu wypoczynkowego, chociaż zgodnie ze _Słownikiem poprawnej polszczyzny _jest to rodzaj męski: ten puf. Jednak nigdy, na przykład w salonie meblowym, nie użyłbym wyrażenia "ten puf", ponieważ prawdopodobnie zostałbym uznany za nieuka."


----------



## audiolaik

Słowo _puf _kojarzy mi się z _Lokomotywą _Juliana Tuwima. Ewentualnie gdy ktoś pyta _Ile puf potrzebujemy_? Dla mnie zawsze była, jest i będzie _pufa.


_A&AJnr

PS Wielkopolska i Kujawy


----------



## LilianaB

Is the word _ottoman_ used in any form to refer to this kind of furniture in Polish -- a word simlar to this English word. _Otoman_ or _otomanka_?


----------



## R.O

No, it's not, at least to my experience.


----------



## audiolaik

LilianaB said:


> Is the word _ottoman_ used in any form to refer to this kind of furniture in Polish -- a word simlar to this English word. _Otoman_ or _otomanka_?



I don't think so, LilianaB. To me, _otomana, _not _otomanka_, is more like a sofa. 

A&AJnr


----------



## LilianaB

I think here it is more like a _puf_ -- something you may also rest your feet on, or use as a quilted table.


----------



## audiolaik

LilianaB said:


> I think here it is more like a _puf_ -- something you may also rest your feet on, or use as a quilted table.



So, what's the point of asking if you already know the answer?

Check the following:

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otomana
http://www.krzyzowki.info/otomana
http://sjp.pwn.pl/haslo.php?id=2570167


----------



## LilianaB

I did not know the answer -- I know what it means in English only. I thought there might be a similar word in Polish. Thank you for the links.


----------



## adu

Ja z kolei zawsze używałem słowa "puf", z "pufa" spotykam się po raz pierwszy.


----------



## dreamlike

adu said:


> Ja z kolei zawsze używałem słowa "puf", z "pufa" spotykam się po raz pierwszy.



you are in minority! jesteś w mniejszości!


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Dreamlike. What do they say in Poznan -- would suspect _puf_ -- is that right?


----------



## dreamlike

Hi, Liliana.

So far, I haven't heard neither 'puf' nor 'pufa', but I'll ask around and then contribute to the thread again. I'm pretty sure it's 'pufa', though, why would it be any different from the rest of Poland. Audiolaik has already provided insight into what they say in Wielkopolska, and since Poznań is the capital of the Wielkopolska...


----------



## LilianaB

Well, it is definitely _puf_ in Silesia (in Polish, not in Silesian), and Poznan's Polish is influenced by German to some extent, so I would rather expect the masculine here. _Pufa_ sounds more Slavic to me. It may just be a neologism like _maila_, _skena_, and some other horrors. (to my ears)   All of them should be masculine, I think, and they used to be in standard Polish.


----------



## R.O

I have many friends from Greater Poland, including Poznan, and they all say _puf_​.


----------



## dreamlike

R.O said:


> I have many friends from Greater Poland, including Poznan, and they all say _puf_​.


I asked around at my University and all the people from outside Poznań say 'pufa', just as a side note. As for the locals, most of them do indeed say 'puf', except for maybe two people I asked this question of.


----------



## R.O

I just read my post again and I realized I missed out 'a' at the end of the word. I meant _pufa _​of course.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Ja słyszałem obie formy, chyba równie często. Wychowałem się w Toruniu.


----------



## Thomas1

Dziękuję bardzo za komentarze. 
Też spytałem parę osób i nikt nie powiedział, że używa formy 'puf'. Chyba nie jest ona za częsta w mówionej polszczyźnie.


----------



## Mikelt

A ja nawet słyszałem wersję _pufek._


----------



## born to be wild

dreamlike said:


> you are in minority! jesteś w mniejszości!


świętokrzyskie i tylko puf


----------



## BezierCurve

Dla mnie do tej pory tylko _pufa_ (Zdolny Śląsk).


----------



## dreamlike

born to be wild said:


> świętokrzyskie i tylko puf


Ciekawe, bo mam rodzinę w tych rejonach, i mówią 'pufa'. No, ale spędzili kawał życia poza świętokrzyskim.


----------



## warudemaru

LilianaB said:


> Well, it is definitely _puf_ in Silesia



 No it's not! I have never ever heard that! It always have been "pufa"!


----------



## LilianaB

warudemaru said:


> No it's not! I have never ever heard that! It always have been "pufa"!



Well it used to be: this is why many laughed about this word (it means something different in German -- with double ff at the end.)  (I did not mean in Silesian -- it probably is something totally different, at least originally -- in standard Polish used in Upper Silesia). They might have changed it after some more conservative powers came into power -- to sound more neutral. (when they were changing some coats of arms for certain towns, and things like that). Otherwise, the pronunciation form some other regions could have been adopted. As far a I know at least 80% of people in Silesia come from other regions (the last part of the 20th century migrations mostly).


----------

